# Stocks worth day shorting



## silence (5 March 2007)

Hi guys.


Panic panic panic, the world is ending, etc.



Aaaaanyway, what are some good stocks for shorting with a 'day only' short order? I.e. sell in the morning, buy at 3:59?

Many of my stocks don't fall under commsec's accepted list for collateral, so I won't be term shorting. I also would rather not go 'all the way' as the minimum term short is $25000 with commsec - too large a position.

My question may sound like I know nothing, but I'm after companies that start off the day okay on days like today, then sink further and further.

I'm looking at PDN as it had a nice move today :S


I guess what I'm after is stocks with a particular movement. I know many are going down, but ones that have some 'strength' until at least around the middle of the day and then can't hold any longer.


----------



## a5e0i (18 September 2008)

I like BHP. It seems to often have a regular pattern to it, be it up or down. It's a fairly pricey stock and so you need a little more money to trade, unless you're into options.


----------



## LeeTV (19 September 2008)

A recent story on shorting...


> Short-sellers in focus in crisis
> 19/09/2008 7:31:01 AM
> Australian market update
> Market Indices 19 September,2008
> ...


----------

